# Chili cookoff



## so ms smoker (Dec 7, 2011)

Where I work decided to have a benefit chili cookoff next week. Myself and Porker ace are entered as 1 of 10 teams/contestants. I will try to take some pics as we prepare our dish. I have posted this because our chili will include pulled pork as one of the ingredients. It will be a no-bean chili. If we do well, I will post our receipe for all to try.

Mike


----------



## tom c (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope you kick butt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 8, 2011)

WHOOP they A$$E$...Post the recipe anyway always lookin' for new stuff...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck guys!


----------



## frosty (Dec 8, 2011)

Go get 'em Mike!  Looking forward to seeing photos of your Trophy too!


----------



## porker ace (Dec 8, 2011)

Yea Mike, you should post the recipe, the test batch you made the other day was awesome.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 16, 2011)

As an update... WE WON!!!   Our chili was the only one with any real kick. I will post siome pics and the reciepe we used later this week!

Mike


----------



## eman (Dec 16, 2011)

Great Job!!!


----------



## porker ace (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes. We kicked major butt.  Aparently by a landslide.  Can't wait to get our recipe out to y'all. :)


----------



## michael ark (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## tt ace (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your win!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Now all you have to do is add some good New Mexico chili to make it unbeatable!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 16, 2011)

I've heard about New Mexico chili. I don't want to go there!

Mike


----------



## ak1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats on the win!


----------



## dewetha (Dec 16, 2011)

congratulations. I just tried to make Chili for the first time today. it was turkey based but no so great. look forward to your recipe !


----------



## tt ace (Dec 17, 2011)

So MS Smoker said:


> I've heard about New Mexico chili. I don't want to go there!
> 
> Mike


All the rumors are probably true!!!  Can't wait to see your recipe.  I am sure it is great and I will have to try it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats..... A landslide ????   I'm gonna have to try that one....  Great job !!!!!   Now for the recipe...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.........   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Dec 18, 2011)

You are


----------



## alelover (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats Mike.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments and encouragement!  Now for a few pics and then the recipe.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 21, 2011)

The recipe

    1 1/2 pd coarse ground sirloin

    1/2 cup chopped pulled pork

    1/2 cup tomatoe sauce

    1/2 cup Jeff's BBQ sauce

    1/2 cup water

    1 roasted, peeled and diced jalapeno

    1/2 roasted, peeled and diced green bell pepper

    1/2 roasted, peeled and diced red bellpepper

    1/2 yellow onion, diced, and sauted with salt, pepper and 2 cloves minced garlic

    1/2 tsp coarse black pepper

    1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

    2 tsp chili powder

    3 shakes tabasco sauce

    1 Roma tomatoe, peeled and diced

  Brown the sirloin, then combine all ingredients and bring to a simmer. Serve.  (Or refridgerate overnight, then serve. Chili is always better the next day!)

  These quantities are what I used for the test batch. To make a 'pot of chili' for the family, simply double everything.

Mike


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 21, 2011)

The trophy presentation!  Porker Ace on the left and me on the right.


----------

